# Retainer clips for 69 GTO AC center dash vent?



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm looking for retainer clips that hold the top center ac dash vent in place on my 69 GTO. Any suggestions where I can find these? This is somewhat of a "needle in a hay stack" problem.

While we are on the subject of dash components, looking at the back of my rally gauge cluster, some of the plastic, although still all in one piece, has separated from the back of the gauge cluster. Is this a problem? Does anyone have any advice for how to test this gauge cluster prior to installing on the car?

Thanks in advance. Maybe one of these days I'll get this frame off restoration, started in 1993, finished!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If the gauge printed curcuit is delaminating, it should be replaced. Can't help with the vent retainers....Eric


----------

